# Headlight Assembly Warranty



## RichP (Aug 5, 2014)

Would this be covered under my 3 Year 36000 Mile Warranty on my 2014 Cruze only has 15000 miles on it. Looks as if this plastic piece that covers the Turn Signal Bulb has got hot and fell out is laying in bottom of Headlight Housing. The one on the Drivers side is Clear this one looks as if it has been hot and changed colors.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

I am not sure if it is true or not but someone told me that the earlier Cruze had a problem with those falling off. The ones with the orange diffuser like yours are the early one. Supposedly GM fixed it with a new headlight that now uses CLEAR diffusers that wont break or fall off.

If that is true, it sounds like the one on the driver side has already been replaced. And, yes it should be covered under the B2B, I would think!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

It is indeed covered under the BTB coverage.

Rob


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Yup covered. They wont cover if a rock hit it and cracked but glue undone covered


----------



## RichP (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks for replys going to take to Dealer on Monday see what they say ,I bought it new with like 3 miles on it so don`t think the drivers side has been replaced.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Mine fell off also.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

Funny, I never noticed the difference in the turn signal part. My one headlight was destroyed by a deer on my 14, and I can confirm that the new headlight has a clear turn signal instead of the amber one.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

The same thing just happened to one of mine the other day. The dealership replaced it, and the new one does have the clear lens where the other one has an amber lens. It is definitely noticeable standing in front of the car that the two headlights are different. The service manager is supposed to be calling me back tomorrow. I told them that I don't like having a relatively new car looking like it's been cobbed together with a bunch of mismatched parts already. I have no idea why gm would change the color of that lens. It basically makes it so that you have to replace your headlights in pairs if you have the older amber style lenses, even if only one needs replaced.


----------



## bowtie-72 (Aug 21, 2015)

Hate to be so late to the party, but I have the same issue on my 2014. Mine is just the opposite of yours RichP. My driver`s side is amber and fell out, however, mine is out of the BTB warranty so I will be out of luck. Glad to know that mine is not the only one.


----------

